# jdm parts and accesories/ skyline tail lights



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 1987 300zx turbo and i wanna make it stand out from all the others, does anyone know if there are any jdm parts or accesories for this model. oh and does anyone know if there is a way to make the tail lights look like the ones from an r32 or r33 skyline? im thinking of just blacking out the red part on my tail lights except the two red circles in the middle and the turn signals, has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I think it would look badass


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> I have a 1987 300zx turbo and i wanna make it stand out from all the others, does anyone know if there are any jdm parts or accesories for this model. oh and does anyone know if there is a way to make the tail lights look like the ones from an r32 or r33 skyline? im thinking of just blacking out the red part on my tail lights except the two red circles in the middle and the turn signals, has anyone ever tried this?


 I was going to. The Z32s have a kit which makes 3 small circles out of the main tailights , I think it looks great. To actually do Skyline tailights would probably require body work , though , but the effect would be awesome.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.thumper300zx.com/sharpenup/taillights/taillights.htm
here is a step by step for a pretty neat taillight job.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That would look awesome on the 87 tailights I might just have to give it a try... Make sure to have some extras laying around incase it really sucks lol


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for all the help guys, ive never done anything like this so how do u take off the cover to the lights so i can modify it. when i figure out how ill post some pics.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

jakemonkey that website was really helpful man thanks, that guy has the tightest tail lights ive ever seen.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

No problem. I've been in the Z scene for a few months now, and i've established a pretty good collection of great Z31 sites, some for custom mods, and a few good ones to order parts from as well. Let me know if there's anything else specific you're looking around for, and i'll try and help you out.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> No problem. I've been in the Z scene for a few months now, and i've established a pretty good collection of great Z31 sites, some for custom mods, and a few good ones to order parts from as well. Let me know if there's anything else specific you're looking around for, and i'll try and help you out.


 Good stuff , maynard. :cheers: Still looking for HGs , got a line on any of those? Doesn't matter , metal or not.........


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey jakemonkey do u know were to get any power upgrade parts that are actually made for our cars. ive been looking everywhere for an exhaust manifold upgrade , any upgrades would help thanks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> hey jakemonkey do u know were to get any power upgrade parts that are actually made for our cars. ive been looking everywhere for an exhaust manifold upgrade , any upgrades would help thanks.


 Hmm none that I know of , unless he does. I think we are probably stuck with extrude honing the ones we have..........


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that scks dude ive been looking for upgrades for my car since i got it, i cant find anything made for my car except universal parts and the k&n filtercharger, what about the Z, they dont realize the true possibilities of the Z , hidden power.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> that scks dude ive been looking for upgrades for my car since i got it, i cant find anything made for my car except universal parts and the k&n filtercharger, what about the Z, they dont realize the true possibilities of the Z , hidden power.


 At least the Z31s used a common turbo , so we didn't get shut out there.  You may wish to check JWTs website , they _may_ have something........


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

www.motorsportauto.com Great website for Z specific parts, just click the online store link on the front page and check out the stuff
www.nopi.com surprisingly, this website has some nice parts for the Z's at good prices as well. I was pleased to find that they had a set of Brembo vented brake rotors for only $30 a set. good stuff
www.thespecshop.com Nice small website ran by Dan and Mary, a couple that frequently posts at www.z31.com in the forums. There is a nice selection of well thought out performance parts for different Z applications, and they are very knowledgeable if you email them with questions too.
www.jimwolftechnology.com These guys have been tuning Nissans for just about forever, so they know their stuff. They offer great ECU reburns and many different engine parts and accesories, and can tune them to your exact specs as well.
that's about all of the performance sites i know off hand, although i've been to a few others and i can't remember the url's. There are plenty of people at Z31.com that know of other places, so asking there wouldn't hurt either. 
Oh, and [email protected], i've still been unable to lock down any pages for a metal HG, but i'm still looking, and will let you know if i can get anything on them. I haven't asked anyone at Z31.com, so i may go and ask around sometime, they will probably know.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> www.motorsportauto.com Great website for Z specific parts, just click the online store link on the front page and check out the stuff
> www.nopi.com surprisingly, this website has some nice parts for the Z's at good prices as well. I was pleased to find that they had a set of Brembo vented brake rotors for only $30 a set. good stuff
> www.thespecshop.com Nice small website ran by Dan and Mary, a couple that frequently posts at www.z31.com in the forums. There is a nice selection of well thought out performance parts for different Z applications, and they are very knowledgeable if you email them with questions too.
> www.jimwolftechnology.com These guys have been tuning Nissans for just about forever, so they know their stuff. They offer great ECU reburns and many different engine parts and accesories, and can tune them to your exact specs as well.
> ...


Odd thing about NOPI is they seem to have a lot of blank areas for Z31 equipment , even though they have sections for lots of stuff. Only a small fraction of them actually have any parts in them........ I looked for 5 minutes before I found anything. But what they do have is good. Same with The Specialty Shop , don't have much , but it's good stuff. Good finds , Jake. 

Somebody needs to make an archive of all the good Z31 parts sites. I have lots of them on my computer , but that doesn't do anyone else any good. If anyone else knows of any good parts sites that have not been mentioned here or anywhere else in here , please post.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey i just found headers on motorsport auto, i heard you cant put headers on a turbo car. is this true


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> hey i just found headers on motorsport auto, i heard you cant put headers on a turbo car. is this true


 Not unless that header is made to bolt a turbo to. You'll know it when you see it , a turbo header is a _lot_ shorter. I think the ones at the Z store are for the NA cars


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They won't work they are for an NA application.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah i think the ones for turbo are exhaust manifolds, i cant find those anywhere.


----------

